

Show HN: Native Article on Twitter - xdamman

I&#x27;m currently traveling the world and I was tired of having to download 2MB+ of data to open any link on Twitter and wait 10+ seconds for it to load. Data is expensive abroad and I don&#x27;t have LTE everywhere. So I built a Twitter bot @NativeArticle that automatically tweets screenshots of the mobile version of a url. Images load much faster on Twitter than opening the original page. And it only takes a fraction of the data needed (about 65-80KB per screenshot). The only issue is that you can&#x27;t select text because those are images.
Source is available on https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;xdamman&#x2F;NativeArticle - pull requests welcome! 
For now the bot is only following a few accounts including @HackerNews and @Techmeme. But since the tweets sent are @replies you will only see the tweets with the native article from the accounts that you also follow.
======
replete
Neat hack. But .. RSS? :)

